# Best toy for 3.5 year old girl



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

I am probing for the ideal gift for 3.5 year old girl for christmas

something rather spectacular and good price value
big..
memorable..


around 100$ or more but no more then 150.

or something less expensive but fabulous too...

no clothing or books as those we consider normal
non gift purchases.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Does she have a play kitchen? Not sure how much they cost, but I had one when I was little and it got tons of use over the years, I loved it


----------



## jjawm (Jun 17, 2007)

When dd gets to be 3, I want to get her a doll house. There's lots out there, but I want to save up and get her a wooden one. Even the plastic ones are cool, though.


----------



## Bird Girl (Mar 12, 2007)

What about a really special doll? My DD got a Kathe Kruse Waldorf doll at about that age, and it's been played with pretty much ever after. Here is ours.


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

I was going to say dollhouse too. We got one for my 3 year old last Christmas and it's played with daily.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Playkitchen.

Dollhouse (we have the plastic fisher price twins one, they adore it)

Playmobile dollhouse if she's not a mouther.

Doll carriges

Depending on the space you have, a baby crib or swing with the stroller (this I think is my dd's all time favorite stuff).

My girls are also into quite a few "boy" toys (sorry, lack of abetter word). We have loads of thomas tracks, building sets (blocks, lego, tinker toys, etc).

For a smaller gift, they also love the melissa & doug paper dolls (the wood magnet ones). And puzzles. We can't have too many puzzles around here


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

My plan for this year for DD (3+ y/o) is a felt board with lots of characters ect.


----------



## ZippyGirl (Aug 12, 2006)

What about a wooden stable like this, and some wooden farm animals to go with it? It's over the price range, but maybe there is something similar on ebay?


----------



## kht2006 (Jun 28, 2007)

puppet theater + puppets


----------



## Kellie_MO4 (Jan 14, 2006)

I think a play kithcen, large doll house or puppet theater w/ puppets are GREAT ideas


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

I love this wooden bunny hutch with the wooden bunnies for that age...









http://thewoodenwagon.com/Merchant2/...t_Code=FDB5008


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, it might be helpful if we knew what kinds of things your dd likes to do: for instance, does she even like dolls? If not, I'd skip on an expensive doll or dollhouse and go with a farmhouse or something instead. Does she like to be really active? If so, there's some really cool play equipment out there. Does she like to play store? Perhaps a wooden cash register set. Since, I don't have a lot of info to work from right now, here's a few random thoughts. I'd highly recommend browsing these entire sites. I'm sure you'd find something!

DD (who will be 3 in Dec) is getting this cash register set from Magic Cabin:

http://www.magiccabin.com/searchform.asp (she's getting both the register and the conveyor belt set.) Here's a better picture from the manufacturer: http://www.selecta-spielzeug.de/inde...welt/kaufladen . Her's has already arrived and it is phenomenal! I love it!

I love these tree houses. You can use them with dolls, fairies, gnomes, animals, etc. So versatile. DD will be getting one next Christmas--I haven't decided which!

http://www.threesisterstoys.com/p-11...ee-blocks.aspx
http://www.threesisterstoys.com/p-11...ee-blocks.aspx
http://www.atoygarden.com/index.cfm?...roduct_ID=2235
http://www.atoygarden.com/index.cfm?...roduct_ID=1673

This dollhouse is my favorite, but it's rather pricey!

http://www.quiethourstoys.com/advanc...wart+dollhouse

I also like this zoo set:
http://www.selecta-spielzeug.de/inde...leine_welt/zoo

What about a silk canopy for pretend play?

http://www.atoygarden.com/index.cfm?...Product_ID=183

I love these Waldorf dolls--she is also still taking custom orders!:

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id...ion_id=5622378

I think this castle is really awesome!

http://www.blueberryforest.com/castl...lissa-doug.htm

Good luck shopping!


----------



## tsalagimama (Nov 11, 2007)

I would fill an old train case with play silks, old jewelry, maybe a tiara, opera glasses or binoculars, masks, etc. and another small suitcase with petticoats, wings, capes, hats, a doctor kit, etc. Maybe with a few storybooks (Peter Pan, Little Princess, Secret Garden, Pippi Longstocking, Barefoot Book of Princesses).


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

We got a cool wooden dollhouse off craigslist for $25 (including all of the furniture and people). I LOVE craigslist!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

A doll house for sure. My dd is 3.5 and this is her most favorite thing to do and play with. We also have the evi(I'm pretty sure they are evi) "dress-up" doll house doll family. They are waldorf style, bendable and they have clothes that come on and off. Also, wooden animals are way up there with her. Ostheimer or Holztiger and a barn. Ostheimer has a little girl "rider" that can ride the wooden horses and she loves that.


----------



## Egg_Papa (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm thinking of a dollhouse for my 3.5 yo dd this Christmas but I can't find one I like. Any ideas?

(There is one in the Hearth Song catalog that looks good but unfortunately I have no way of seeing it or getting reviews on it before buying, and that seems risky. It's also quite pricey, although $150 seems to be a normal price these days for a decent dollhouse built to last.)


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

These are pretty exciting for that age:
Get Up N' Go Pony
Kids can ride them around and they make noises, wag tail, etc.

At that age my dd's fav toys were her rocking horse and her princess pop up castle - that thing was set up in our den for over a year!









FrannieP


----------



## Dena (May 29, 2006)

We got dd1 a play kitchen last year for Christmas - she was nearly 3.5 - and she LOVED it, and still does. The grands gave her food and pots and pans, so she was all set from day 1. She loves to cook us special foods. Like pizza and pickle soup.









Egg Papa - have you tried Craigslist for a doll house? There are tons of "fixer uppers" there at reasonable prices. We were going to get dd1 a dollhouse this year, but she found a sudden obsession with marble runs, so I think the dollhouse will be a joint gift for the girls next year.


----------



## Egg_Papa (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank you Dena for the Craigslist suggestion, I forgot that was an option. Funny you mention marble runs because our daughter saw the Quadrillo marble run in a catalog and said she would like to have that. But I thought maybe she should be older to enjoy the marble run.
We also are looking at the swiss chalet Plan Toys dollhouse, it seems nice and comes with furniture.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

american girl itty bitty twins
disney pix jr digital camera
imaginext spike the dinosaur
parking garage by plan toys
50s diner by step2


----------

